# Lucii's babies are here finally!



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucii's babies are finally here, She's doing wonderful job at being a great mumma, she gave birth to 8babies, she got into abit of difficulty pushing out the first one, and I rubbed her tummy a little and out it came! She seemed fine with me there, I was stroking her head now and again whilst she was giving birth. She didn't get aggressive, so I stayed with her. So here they are. 8 wonderful babies!


----------



## daanielleee (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! :3


----------

